

Would you sell your startup to Microsoft? Why? Why not? (I am not sure). - rokhayakebe


======
jkush
See here for more responses:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11208>

------
jdvolz
Yes I would. Y = for money.

------
epi0Bauqu
Absolutely, given the right terms of course.

